# Exotic Aquarium World



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Visited the store today at Tomken Road, Mississauga. Nice store, a lot of equipment, Instant Ocean Crystal and Fritz salt available.

Prices of fish and corals very reasonable. Very pleasant person to deal with, some of you might know him since he was doing home base business before.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I second that.


----------

